# DASH bodies



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

looking into getting acouple of the dash Cobra bodies for AFX.... anyone have any input? thanks....


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I love the:*

55 chevys, Camaros and the Cobras but the Cobras are my favorite followed closely by the Camaros. If your planning on getting them for racing, I think I'd go with the Camaro as the Cobra can be a little bit of a pain to get on and off the chassis. The 55 is a good option also, but I like the others slightly more. The other factor is the wind sheild can snap off on the Cobra on high volicity hits (I have seen this done twice, yes my 8 year old is a speed demon).

Here's a look at the different body styles:
http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/dash_cart_afx.htm

enjoy,

Bob


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You won't be disappointed! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Very nice bodies, a bit wide be sure to get the small pipes with it so there is clearance with the other lanes. If you run on a routed track the big pipes look sweet on the car. 
I have a few in the collection very nice stance and handle well.


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

I bought a Cobra body for my Magnatraction and T Jet chassis. The magnatraction sits nice and low, and the car seems to handle pretty well with the body on it. I really like the way it looks and got Slate blue because I wanted something a little unique. REally nice finish, but it is a little tight going on and off the Xtra Traction chassis .


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Was thinking of the Cobras for my display.... the Camaros looked nice for racing though!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

fuddmiester said:


> Was thinking of the Cobras for my display.... the Camaros looked nice for racing though!


nothing beats the afx cobra with big block pipes on the shelf, it is a real sexy car!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Question for you all... You mention getting small vs. big pipes for lane clearance. Is that an issue on Tyco track, or just Tomy/AFX? Tyco has wider lane spacing... Has anyone tried a big-pipe car on Tyco track?

Thanks in advance...

--rick


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The big pipes will not be able to pass on Aurora/Tomy track.They will just about make it on Tyco.The latter issues have tighter pipes and wll allow the Cobras to pass easily on Tyco.They look so good in a group that you should buy a routed track.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

1 pic=1000 words. exactly what i wanted to know, thanks. 

great looking cars, BTW... i want to get one and take the helmet head off and put a regular driver head and a passenger figure in:

http://www.imcdb.org/images/013/365.jpg

http://image.motortrend.com/f/97283..._and_ferrari_daytona_spyder_gumball_rally.jpg






(stay with it. the Cobra vs. Ferrari hoonage starts about 1:45. the sounds of them downshifting and then running thru the gears in the last 10 seconds is priceless.)

i already made a ferrari from a screwposted LL:










any chance Dash makes the Shelby in a metallic blue without the stripes?

--rick


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The driver head out of a Dash Cheetah would be great on the Cobra.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice.i loved that movie when i was a kid.my dad let me sneak outta bed and curl up to watch it with him.he let me watch all the late shows mom didn't approve of.nice models too,there,park!


----------

